# Perchin - THANK YOU! Winner - Truck Mechanic!



## Jim (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't know what to say, so I will leave it at.........."Thank you so much". 

I get home from work a couple of days ago and there is a padded envelope with my name on it. I am like "What the heck?".

Like a kid in a candy store I rip it open and inside is a couple of packages of JDBaits hand poured Mudbugs and 10 inch ribbon tails sent from Perchin via Board sponsor Bassaddict(JDBaits). I did not expect that. :USA1: 

I really do not do anything special here on TinBoats but try to keep an awesome forum friendly and just a little different from the rest.

It floors me to see a level of information sharing, humor, friendly banter, and just a quality group of people who join here and contribute. That is why running this site day in and day out and spending tons of hours on it make it worth while.

Thanks Perchin! One day I hope to fish off the back of your boat bud! :beer:


----------



## perchin (Jul 4, 2010)

No problem, only seemed fair, considering I lost one of the your custom spinner's and got another one from ya. :mrgreen: And it was not all me, Thanks JDbaits for sweetining the pot. Denny does an awsome job, and is on the ball with his products. Was just a friendly thank you for providing this internet cocaine :LOL2:


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree Perchin that this site is addicting :shock: Like I tell my wife, "It's like the Facebook of jon boats"!! =P~


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 4, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> Glad you finally got them =D> =D> =D> I was worried that they got lost in the mail so I made up a duplicate replacement package that was set to go out tomorrow! Since no replacement package is needed I think it would be cool to have a hidden contest for these baits. 

Rules: All active members are eligible (4+ posts in June/July), simply reply to this post with the applause smiley and you will be entered. The winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/ and will go by the order you responded. The winner will need to claim their prize by PMing me his/her address with in 1 week of the drawling or a new winner will be picked.

Good Luck Guys!


Edit: Winner will be picked at 8pm cst on 7/31


----------



## poolie (Jul 4, 2010)

Jim said:


> I really do not do anything special here on TinBoats but try to keep an awesome forum friendly and just a little different from the rest.



Jim, its nice that you don't think you do anything special here, but I imagine most of us would disagree. 

=D>


----------



## bear7625 (Jul 4, 2010)

Tin Boats just keeps getting better and better. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 4, 2010)

bassaddict, count me in please =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 4, 2010)

Greatest boat/fishing place on the web by far!!!!!!!!!!

applause =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks to Perchin and BA for their generosity =D> =D>


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 4, 2010)

Count me in too please!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## perchin (Jul 4, 2010)

wow... lots of good outcomes to all this. =D>


----------



## Froggy (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats very nice, Happy 4th!!!


----------



## Brine (Jul 4, 2010)

=D> 

Happy 4th fellers


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 4, 2010)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2010)

*IN*

Thanks bassaddict!


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 4, 2010)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Codeman (Jul 4, 2010)

Very cool thanks for the chance. =D> 

And Jim you do have an awesome, UNIQUE site here as far as I am concerned.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 4, 2010)

Put me in on this one. I agree this is a super de duper site!!!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 4, 2010)

Great job! 

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## wolfmjc (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks for a great 'clean' site! Happy 4th


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 5, 2010)

=D> 

Great Site


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2010)

=D> 

It's amazing to see how this site has grown "over the years" (the 3 I've been here). A lot of good people on here.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have only been here for a few weeks. But this site has helped me out so much! My GF told me last night that I have a crazy addiction to this place haha!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 6, 2010)

=D> This site is by far the best =D>


----------



## ebcbob (Jul 6, 2010)

=D> in =D> in =D> in


----------



## njTom (Jul 6, 2010)

There are a great group of people here. Glad to be a member. 
Thanks Jim =D> =D>


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 6, 2010)

Generousity is contagious! Great site Jim!


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 6, 2010)

=D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 6, 2010)

poolie said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I really do not do anything special here on TinBoats but try to keep an awesome forum friendly and just a little different from the rest.
> ...



I have to agree with Poolie on this one.Thanks Jim for all you do here.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 31, 2010)

Im gonna be a bit busy tonight so i figured id do this drawling a bit early. AND THE WINNER IS Truckmechanic!!!!!!!!!!

Congratz TM!!! PM me your mailing address by this time next week and the baits are yours!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Truckmecahnic! =D>


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 31, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> Edit: Winner will be picked at 8pm cst on 7/31




:shock: Its not 8pm :mrgreen: 

=D>


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 31, 2010)

ACarbone624 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Edit: Winner will be picked at 8pm cst on 7/31
> ...




I knew i should of used Jims everything can change because disclaimer.........................


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 31, 2010)

BassAddict said:


> ACarbone624 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



:LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats TM!!!!!


----------



## waterboy (Jul 31, 2010)

Good Stuff, =D> congrats TM =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 2, 2010)

congrats again man!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 3, 2010)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Greatest boat/fishing place on the web by far!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> applause =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>




Amen....I totally agree...even though I didn't get in the contest.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Aug 5, 2010)

fender66 said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > Greatest boat/fishing place on the web by far!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I agree too, thanks everyone for making it great. A big thanks to Jim for having us. And thanks to BassAddict for donating the uneeded extras!!


----------

